# 2019 f250



## Kazper (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi everyone, about to buy a 2019 f250 crew cab short bed. Gonna put a 8.5' xv2 on it and a Fisher polycaster 1.5 yard sander...has anyone put a sander on one of these new f250's? Worried if itll handle the weight. I only put a yard in at a time never top off. A buddy has a 2011 and says his works fine but has air bags in the back for towing camper. The only downfall is cornering with it loaded he said you can feel it sway a little more than usual...anyone had any experience with either of these 1) sander in a f250 2)air bags and sander in f250...thanks for all help and responses!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

You’ll be fine without bags


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kazper said:


> Hi everyone, about to buy a 2019 f250 crew cab short bed. Gonna put a 8.5' xv2 on it and a Fisher polycaster 1.5 yard sander...has anyone put a sander on one of these new f250's? Worried if itll handle the weight. I only put a yard in at a time never top off. A buddy has a 2011 and says his works fine but has air bags in the back for towing camper. The only downfall is cornering with it loaded he said you can feel it sway a little more than usual...anyone had any experience with either of these 1) sander in a f250 2)air bags and sander in f250...thanks for all help and responses!!!


What size truck is the spreader in now?


----------



## Kazper (Nov 16, 2018)

Its gonna be brand new....1.5 yard fisher polycaster 7'


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kazper said:


> Its gonna be brand new....1.5 yard fisher polycaster 7'


Sorry, I guess I misunderstood. You said you are putting in 1 yard at a time?


----------



## Kazper (Nov 16, 2018)

Yeah I usually only load a yard at a time...that'll get me through list


----------



## Kazper (Nov 16, 2018)

Has anyone ran this set up on a f250?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Kazper said:


> Hi everyone, about to buy a 2019 f250 crew cab short bed. Gonna put a 8.5' xv2 on it and a Fisher polycaster 1.5 yard sander...has anyone put a sander on one of these new f250's? Worried if itll handle the weight. I only put a yard in at a time never top off. A buddy has a 2011 and says his works fine but has air bags in the back for towing camper. The only downfall is cornering with it loaded he said you can feel it sway a little more than usual...anyone had any experience with either of these 1) sander in a f250 2)air bags and sander in f250...thanks for all help and responses!!!


Do you happen to know what the GVW the pickup is, you can get F-250's with a 10k GVW.


----------



## Kazper (Nov 16, 2018)

BUFF said:


> Do you happen to know what the GVW the pickup is, you can get F-250's with a 10k GVW.


It's a 10,000gvw 3.73 gears


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Kazper said:


> It's a 10,000gvw 3.73 gears


You'll be fine but may want to install bags once you've loaded in up depending on it handles running down the road.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Did they correct the electrical issues on the 2019. I remember reading that the 2017 trucks had issues with the radios cutting out when the plow moved


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Our 16 F250 had a 2 yard Poly Caster in it last year and only running a yard you'll be fine, it might squat a tiny bit but shouldn't have any issues. The 16 has air bags but even loaded with 2 tons of salt I only had to inflate the bags with about 20-25lbs to bring it back to level.


----------

